# Opener



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait till this weekend, get out in the field and get all the decoys setup. I hope I get my limit. Who else is going out this weekend? Good Luck


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't really care whether I get a limit or not this weekend, but I'm pretty pumped to get back in the field. It's been an extremely long layoff since early canada's. Haven't really hunted many ducks the past few years, but I think I might try to scout a field with quack's and honks this weekend.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wouldn't miss it! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, I just want to get out too :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> hope I get my limit.


Sounds like Stoeger!!!

I am pretty pumped! I tihnk the wait is longer because of the early season! Kind of like sticking your finger in the frosting of a cake. Hopefully I can find a field that has ducks and geese using it but honks will be the main focus! 4 more days and a wake up!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i'll be hunting in MN this weekend. its really hard to say if we will do well, there arnt alot of ducks and its hard to scout because most ponds have no more than a hand full at a time. and they dont really feed on fields here. but either way duck opener is like christmas, my birthday, and every other day worth mention all rolled in to one and then mulitplied by infinity squared. i'll be disapointed if i dont pull the trigger but anything better than that will be alright. haha, i supose its a little strange to hear someone being worried about not shooting the gun once to all the ND residents out there. but it happens, and it will frustrate the crap out of you. all part of the hunt though. :jammin: i sure do like that banana dude


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

I also love the banana man, but seriously I really am happy even if I see or hear birds. I really just enjoy being out. Obviously, I like everyone else loves to limit and be very successful in the field, but some of my favorite opening days have been when i've only shot a bird or two.


----------



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

I'll be driving around every night this week looking for the honey hole. Saw alot of birds last night even with the rainy weather, also saw ALOT of crop and standing combines NOT moving....not good. Found some areas with good huntable fields though. We'll see.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am going to go out tonight and tomarrow night to go scout. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You lucky SOB's..................Being stuck in the cities during the hunting season is KILLING ME !!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My uncle is getting back from a trip to China on Friday...needless to say I'll be driving down to the motel.  He's pretty hardcore to want to hunt with THAT bad of jet lag! Can't say I blame him though...we found the SPOT this year! Guaranteed to be a riot!

My schoolwork is already laging. I gotta get some hunting done just so I can start concentrating on college again... :roll:

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY!!!! :beer:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

to me duck opener is like a holiday, i would rather miss chistmas then miss duck opener and im not kidding the only thing that i like about christmas is the fact that i either get more hunting items and/or cabelas gift cards but what sucks is that i have it spent on fishing before hunting even comes.

What id really like to kno is what is wrong with us??? we get up hours before dawn to stress out about time and what we need, to get to a lake/pond and have the mud be deeper then thought of. only to get everything wet dirty and go home and sleep the rest of the day off....


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That is a great idea, just make it a holiday :withstupid:


----------



## MinotRich (Sep 18, 2003)

When I was in Michigan, the first day of deer season was donned "Safety Day" and the kids were out of school, just like a holiday. (I think the old timers said it had something to do with School busses being shot at every year, so they finally gave in and made it an official holiday.) Anyway, maybe we should petition the Legislature in this state and see if we can get the Duck/goose opener made a legal Holiday! Of course, that would mean more hunters in the field as competition, so........... maybe not such a good idea after all! 
Here's wishing everyone a safe and prosperous hunt tomorrow and all season long. Get 'em boys! ENJOY!!! :beer: 

(How come I have no dancin' banana's? I want DANCING BANANA'S, DAMMIT!!!!!)


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Quote: 
hope I get my limit.

Sounds like Stoeger!!!

Thats right PorkChop. The only time you get your limit is when I find a field and let you come with.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You keep saying that and people may believe you!! You have fun tomorrow at work while I put a hurting on the birds! The wife lost the camera. :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

What do you need a camera for? Its the opener and you usually do bad.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Damn, just depends on how well he shoots!!!


----------

